# Hard to get - Die seltensten Steam-Errungenschaften



## Tankado (9. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hard to get - Die seltesten Steam-Errungenschaften* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hard to get - Die seltesten Steam-Errungenschaften


----------



## Ginkohana (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht was XCOm anbetrifft.
Hätte erwartet, dass Lonewolf also Einsamer Wolf der Seltenste von denen ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2013)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht was XCOm anbetrifft.
> Hätte erwartet, dass Lonewolf also Einsamer Wolf der Seltenste von denen ist.


 
Einsamer Wolf ist sogar nur der drittseltenste Erfolg, immerhin muss man für diesen das Spiel nicht mehrmals durchspielen.
Das Spiel auf dem Unmöglichen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu beenden ist da noch seltener.


----------



## CosmicBlue (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde "Nachbarschaftshilfe" in Half Life 2 Episode 2 ziemlich schwer und kenne so keinen, der das geschafft hat. Dürfte auch ziemlich selten sein, oder?


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2013)

die alten Erfolge vom TS2012/13 waren auch "toll" und können sich schon bei X-Com einreihen
Nicht unbedingt vom Schwierigkeitsgrad sondern eher weil man einiges an Strecke zurücklegen musste um die zu bekommen, was auch nur im Szenariomodus ging und generell waren die jetzt auch alles andere als Spannend
Aber das hat man jetzt zum glück mal geändert, die sind zwar weit davon entfernt wirklich gut zu sein, aber die sind doch schon wesentlich besser

Auch bei GTA 4 gibt das so einen ähnlichen Erfolg wie bei Garrys Mod, da muss man mit einem von Rockstar gespielt haben


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2013)

CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich finde "Nachbarschaftshilfe" in Half Life 2 Episode 2 ziemlich schwer und kenne so keinen, der das geschafft hat. Dürfte auch ziemlich selten sein, oder?


 
Den haben laut Steam-Statistik sogar 3% aller Spieler, was schon nicht mehr wirklich selten ist, im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Erfolgen.
"Larv dich frei" ist in Half-Life 2 Episode 2 übrigens sogar noch seltener erreicht worden.


----------



## CosmicBlue (9. Oktober 2013)

OKay, jetzt bin ich dann doch überrascht. Woher stammen die Daten?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Auch bei GTA 4 gibt das so einen ähnlichen Erfolg wie bei Garrys Mod, da muss man mit einem von Rockstar gespielt haben


 
Da GTA 4 nicht über Steam-Errungenschaften verfügt, kann man da leider auch keine Statistik einsehen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2013)

CosmicBlue schrieb:


> OKay, jetzt bin ich dann doch überrascht. Woher stammen die Daten?


 
Die Statistiken der Achievements kann man direkt bei Steam einsehen: Steam Community :: Half-Life 2: Episode Two :: Achievements


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2013)

Da muss ich auch mal auf dicke Hose machen.
Ich bin einer von nur 8 Personen weltweit, bzw. 0,2%, die alle 100 Puzzles bei Quantz gelöst haben. 

Steam Community :: QuantZ :: Achievements


----------



## Worrel (9. Oktober 2013)

... die Zahlen betreffen doch jetzt nur die öffentlichen Profile .. oder?

Das ändert zwar recht wenig, aber rein statistisch könnten es doch daher mehr als 8 Personen sein ...


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2013)

Scheint alles inbegriffen zu sein.
Mein Profil ist nicht öffentlich, wird aber bei den Statistiken aufgelistet.


----------



## Galford (9. Oktober 2013)

Bei Bioshock Infinite habe ich alle Steam-Achievements, die im Moment möglich sind - also 60/70. Eigentlich interessieren mich Achievements nicht so sehr, aber als ich Infinite auf dem 1999 Schwierigkeitsgrad durch hatte, ohne etwas an den Dollar Bill Maschinen zu kaufen, hat es sich irgendwie angeboten auch den Rest freizuschalten. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich auch die weiteren DLC-Achievements für "Burial at Sea" bekommen kann. 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Galford24/stats/BioShockInfinite?tab=achievements

Ansonsten ist meine Achievement Bilanz alles andere als beeindruckend.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Hehe, mein Achievementboard auf Steam zeigt mir an, dass ich ganze 1% meiner Spiele "abgeschlossen habe". Diese 1% (eher 0,5 kann ich auch direkt benennen: es handelt sich dabei ausschließlich um The Walking Dead, bei dem man nur für das Voranschreiten in der Story Achievements bekommen hat.....


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> ...


 Dein Board bei Steam zeigt vor allem an, dass du nur 0,3 Std. Arkham Asylum gespielt hast.
*duck*


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dein Board bei Steam zeigt vor allem an, dass du nur 0,3 Std. Arkham Asylum gespielt hast.
> *duck*


 Die "Testversion" hab ich länger bzw. durch gespielt....aber auch nur aus ziemlicher Langeweile...
*duck*


----------



## Noodleee (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab da noch 2 Achievements auf meinem Account die nicht ganz so einfach zu bekommen sind.

Einmal in Tactical Intervention wo man als Beifahrer in einem Auto, einen Gegner in einem anderen Auto einen Kopfschuss verpassen muss.

Und in Hate Plus wo man ausnahmsweise vom PC aufstehen muss, und einen richtigen Kuchen backt.Anschließend macht man ein Bild von dem Kuchen und schickt es zur Entwicklerin, welche dir dann die Errungenschaft freischaltet.

Hier zu sehen
http://steamcommunity.com/id/tnoodle/


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Noodleee schrieb:


> Und in Hate Plus wo man ausnahmsweise vom PC aufstehen muss, und einen richtigen Kuchen backt.Anschließend macht man ein Bild von dem Kuchen und schickt es zur Entwicklerin, welche dir dann die Errungenschaft freischaltet.
> 
> Hier zu sehen
> Steam Community :: Noodle



Hahahaha, das ist echt gut. Top Achievement!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hehe, mein Achievementboard auf Steam zeigt mir an, dass ich ganze 1% meiner Spiele "abgeschlossen habe". Diese 1% (eher 0,5 kann ich auch direkt benennen: es handelt sich dabei ausschließlich um The Walking Dead, bei dem man nur für das Voranschreiten in der Story Achievements bekommen hat.....


 
Hehe, bei mir sind es zwei Spiele.
Ebenfalls The Walking Dead und Remember Me.

Meine 6 seltensten Achievements laut meinem Board stammen alle aus Civilization 5.
Darunter auch das im Special genannte "Schau mir in die Augen, Kleines", das derzeit nur 0,09% aller Spieler haben.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hehe, bei mir sind es zwei Spiele.
> Ebenfalls The Walking Dead und Remember Me.
> 
> Meine 6 seltensten Achievements laut meinem Board stammen alle aus Civilization 5.
> Darunter auch das im Special genannte "Schau mir in die Augen, Kleines", das derzeit nur 0,09% aller Spieler haben.


 Damn, das ist nicht schlecht....

Meine seltenste Errungeschaft ist Jäger und Sammler bei Dead Island Riptide (indiziert) mit 1% aller Spieler......


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2013)

ich hab nicht mal in the walking dead alle achievements gesammelt.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hab nicht mal in der the walking dead alle achievements gesammelt.


 Höh? Das ist doch gar nicht möglich, wenn man das Spiel komplett durchgespielt hat, oder???


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Höh? Das ist doch gar nicht möglich, wenn man das Spiel komplett durchgespielt hat, oder???


 
doch ist es:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: 
spoiler ichs halt auch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Höh? Das ist doch gar nicht möglich, wenn man das Spiel komplett durchgespielt hat, oder???


 
Im DLC gibt es zwei Erfolge, die man verpassen kann.


Spoiler



Die Leiche von Carley finden und das Ching, Chang, Chong-Spiel gewinnen.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Im DLC gibt es zwei Erfolge, die man verpassen kann.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Ah, wusste ich gar nicht...


----------



## HMCpretender (9. Oktober 2013)

Damals, als ich noch Left 4 Dead gespielt hatte (und somit noch Steam installiert war) habe ich natürlich auch ein paar Achievements errungen. Eines Tages waren die dann alle weg. Seitdem kann ich zentralverwaltete Erfolge oder Highscores nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## SnakeP (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde eines der schwersten Achievements war bzw. ist aus X3: Terran Conflict "Resourceful". Dieses bekommt man nur wenn man den Boronen-Plot (der Hub) abgeschlossen hat. Dies dauert jedoch ewig. Allein für die letzte Aufgabenstufe braucht man bei 100 Fabriken der benötigten Ressource circa 3 Tage (Spielzeit). Hinzu kommen die Versorgung der Fabriken mit Rohstoffen und Schiffen. All das steigert sich immer weiter hoch. Ich schätze selbst wenn man es gezielt auf das Achievement anlegt (also von Spielbeginn) benötigt man immernoch 200 und mehr Stunden.
Das nenne ich wirklich mal ein dickes Brett. War echt stolz als ich es endlich geschafft hatte.


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2013)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da GTA 4 nicht über Steam-Errungenschaften verfügt, kann man da leider auch keine Statistik einsehen.


 
njoa, ich wollt´s halt dennoch mal erwähnt haben, die alten Train Simulator "Erfolge" kann man ja auch nicht mehr einsehen


----------



## Mothman (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie kann man denn schnell nach seinen seltensten Erfolgen aller Spiel filtern? Will nicht alle durchgucken, weil ich hab 300 und mehr in der Bibliothek.^^


----------



## SnakeP (9. Oktober 2013)

geh auf dein Steamprofil--> Profil bearbeiten
dann nach "Ausgestellter Showcase" schauen. dort kannst du seltenste Errungenschaften auswählen.
Wenn du dann mit der Maus über ein Achievement gehst siehst du wieviele Spieler dieses Achievement haben. Allerdings glaube ich, dass sich die Anzeige auf alle Steamuser bezieht, nicht nur auf die Spielebesitzer.


----------



## Mothman (9. Oktober 2013)

SnakeP schrieb:


> geh auf dein Steamprofil--> Profil bearbeiten
> dann nach "Ausgestellter Showcase" schauen. dort kannst du seltenste Errungenschaften auswählen.
> Wenn du dann mit der Maus über ein Achievement gehst siehst du wieviele Spieler dieses Achievement haben. Allerdings glaube ich, dass sich die Anzeige auf alle Steamuser bezieht, nicht nur auf die Spielebesitzer.


Ah, besten Dank.

Demnach ist mein seltenstes von Civ 5 das Achievement "Geheimfavorit" (Erringt einen Diplomatiesieg, ohne jemals Gastgeber des Weltkongresses zu sein) mit 0,36%. Also nicht so prall.


----------



## Noodleee (9. Oktober 2013)

SnakeP schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich, dass sich die Anzeige auf alle Steamuser bezieht, nicht nur auf die Spielebesitzer.


Es ist genau umgekehrt, die Prozentangabe bezieht sich auf die Leute die das jeweilige Spiel besitzen


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2013)

SnakeP schrieb:


> "Ausgestellter Showcase"


 
hm, irgendwie fehlt der menü-punkt bei mir.
oder ich bin zu doof.


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, irgendwie fehlt der menü-punkt bei mir.
> oder ich bin zu doof.


 
ich hab den auch nicht und die Seite ist jetzt dann doch relativ übersichtlich


----------



## Mothman (9. Oktober 2013)

Auf der Profil Bearbeiten Seite ganz runter scrollen. 
Dort ist ein Bereich, wo ihr einstellen könnt, was ihr auf eurer Profilseite "ausstellen" wollt. Da gibt es eben in der Drop-Down-Box eine Option für die seltensten Errungenschaften.


----------



## Enisra (9. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Auf der Profil Bearbeiten Seite ganz runter scrollen.
> Dort ist ein Bereich, wo ihr einstellen könnt, was ihr auf eurer Profilseite "ausstellen" wollt. Da gibt es eben in der Drop-Down-Box eine Option für die seltensten Errungenschaften.


 
da hab ich nur Abzeichen


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Auf der Profil Bearbeiten Seite ganz runter scrollen.
> Dort ist ein Bereich, wo ihr einstellen könnt, was ihr auf eurer Profilseite "ausstellen" wollt. Da gibt es eben in der Drop-Down-Box eine Option für die seltensten Errungenschaften.


 
vermutlich fehlt der punkt einfach, wenn man keine seltenen achievements hat.
wäre ja einleuchtend.


----------



## SnakeP (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Auswahl ist kein direkter Menüpunkt. Klickt unter eurem Namen (rechts von Community) auf das Untermenü "Profil".
Dort ist dann unter eurem Steamlevel (Rechte Bildschirmseite) dann der Button "Profil bearbeiten". Dort draufklicken und dann nach unten scorllen. 
Hier mal ein Bild
Directupload.net - jq6g9k2p.jpg


----------



## Exar-K (9. Oktober 2013)

Ihr habt vermutlich nicht den nötigen Steamlevel. Showcases sind eine der Belohnungen für Stufenaufstiege.
Den ersten Showcase gab es glaube ich ab Accountlevel 10.


----------



## LordCrash (9. Oktober 2013)

Für ein Showcase braucht man Level 10 auf Steam..... 

Alle 10 Level gibts ein neues Showcase zum Angeben auf dem eigenen Profil. 


Edit: Ninja'd.....


----------



## Galford (9. Oktober 2013)

Okay, zu spät. Bitte überlesen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ihr habt vermutlich nicht den nötigen Steamlevel. Showcases sind eine der Belohnungen für Stufenaufstiege.
> Den ersten Showcase gab es glaube ich ab Accountlevel 10.


 
ah ok, danke.
bin in der tat nur lvl 9.


----------



## Pherim (9. Oktober 2013)

Hm, grade mal schnell durchgeschaut (so viel ist das bei mir nicht) und das seltenste scheint bei Torchlight "Hardcore Hero" zu sein, das mit nur 0,3% angeblich das seltenste Achievement überhaupt von Torchlight ist... aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht so ganz glauben, dafür muss man nämlich nur im normalen Hardcore-Modus durchspielen, und darüber gibt es noch Hard und Very hard. Also entweder stimmen die Zahlen nicht oder diejenigen, die Hardcore überhaupt gespielt haben, dachten sich, wenn, dann auch richtig und haben es gleich auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad gemacht. Naja mit ebenfalls 0,3% aber höherer Platzierung in der Liste beziehungsweise 0,4% sind Hardcore Champion (Hard) und Hardcore God (Very Hard) auch nicht wirklich häufiger, sind aber wohl auf jeden Fall schwieriger zu erlangen.


----------



## jokerman7 (9. Oktober 2013)

Nicht schwer, aber nervig ist das Universe Sandbox Achievement, für das man ein ganzes Jahr Spielzeit ansammeln muss.
Oder im gleichen Spiel, das Achievement, 10.000 mal das Spiel zu starten.


----------



## Mothman (9. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ah ok, danke.
> bin in der tat nur lvl 9.


Wie peinlich.



Spoiler


----------



## Lordex (9. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich schon wieder "FreigeschalteN" lesen kriege ich einen echt das kotzen. Das heißt "FreigeschalteT" verdammt nochmal!


----------



## Gast20180705 (9. Oktober 2013)

bei mir sinds Schrecken der Nacht bei RAGE und Schattenranger bei Metro: LL


----------



## trayo (9. Oktober 2013)

Also mein seltenstes Achievment liegt bei 2% und ist Acrobat und Boner aus Trials 2: SE. Insgesamt habe ich 15% Komplettierungsrate. Man merkt schon das ich Spiele nicht wirklich oft durch spiele und erst recht nicht auf Achievments achte. Aber die hälfte meiner Steam Games wurde sowieso noch nie gestartet. Hauptsache haben


----------



## Chrissyx (9. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn schnell nach seinen seltensten Erfolgen aller Spiel filtern? Will nicht alle durchgucken, weil ich hab 300 und mehr in der Bibliothek.^^


 


Es gibt noch diverse Statistikseiten für Errungenschaften, die auch schwerste Erfolge auflisten. Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl:

AStats - Where all stats become more fun.
https://www.achievementstats.com/
http://steam.jsarabians.com/
SteamScore.net :: Your Achievements-Score
http://steamapi.techieanalyst.net/


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich achte nur selten auf irgendwelche Errungenschaften. Ich spiele ein Spiel einfach 1-2 Mal durch und fertig. Da sind die Erfolge in der Hinsicht also meist reiner Zufall 
Da finde ich das mit den Karten beispielsweise interessanter.


----------



## weisauchnicht (10. Oktober 2013)

Civ 5 habe Ich erst was in die 70 Errungenschaften überhaupt von den über 200 - liegt aber eher daran,das Ich ab einem zeitpunkt nicht mehr ohne Mods gespielt habe.
Und Mods deaktivieren sämtliche Errungeschaften in Civ 5,mal so nebenbei.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (10. Oktober 2013)

Meine seltenste Errungenschaft bei Steam ist in Pinball FX2 "Versammle das Team" mit 0,15% aller Spieler


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wie peinlich.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ja, ich bin unwürdig. 
darf ich trotzdem hier bleiben? 



Spoiler



bitte!


----------



## Cibox (10. Oktober 2013)

Chrissyx schrieb:


> AStats - Where all stats become more fun.


 Das wäre imho eine sehr spannende Seite, nur hat sie ein Problem: Sie gewichtet nicht nach Erscheinungsdatum, weshalb Spiele (z.B. Bioshock Inf. DLC) einen extrem hohen value haben, nur weil keiner die Möglichkeit hatte sie zu zocken. Wie heißt so schön "traue keiner statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast" 

Ein Spiel wo ich gern das "Durchgespielt"-Achievement gehabt hätte war "Giana Sisters"... nach 3 Wochenenden dauerzocken hab ich's aber aufgegeben... jetzt läuft grad ne Wette mit nem Freund um nen kasten bier ob's er schafft! 
Aber durchzocken ist da natürlich bei weitem nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange: Deshalb ist für mich das absolut sick'este Achievement "Giana Sisters - Härter als Diamant" (laut astat haben das grad mal 3 psychos geschafft). Dazu müßte man zunächst den Über Hardcore Modus freischalten (also das Spiel 3 Mal durchspielen) und dann alle 23 Levels ohne Lebensverlust schaffen (Beachte: Bei GS bedeutet *irgendein * Treffer bzw. falscher Sprung (oft) den sofortigen Tod!) .... und das ganze natürlich *ohne* irgendwo speichern zu können! Wer imho das schafft, kann sich das in den Lebenslauf schreiben...


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja, ich bin unwürdig.
> darf ich trotzdem hier bleiben?
> 
> 
> ...


 
ja, aber nach dem Herbstsale muss das Level 10 sein


----------

